# 1964 GTO Paint info



## Curnane (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi everyone I used to do a lot of post when this was performace . I am getting ready to paint the under carriage and trim paint everything else on my 64 convertible . The color of the car is saddle bronze with a white top and black interior . I think the dash was black also . My questions are what is recommended for type of paint for the undercarriage,dash , and interior doors . Not sure what color the floors and trunk are supposed to be either .


----------



## Curnane (Jul 9, 2018)

Im going to post the trim tag tomorrow


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Here is a paint code chart I had our paint guy dig up from the archives. 

Maybe this will help you get the correct mix


----------



## Curnane (Jul 9, 2018)

Her is my trim tag


----------



## Curnane (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks but i do not see any of these numbers . 8426 ?? Can anyone decode this for me ?


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

My chart shows interior Starlight Black is 88-L Du Pont, DL-9248, RM 400 and that is 60% Gloss
Upper Instrument panel Velvet Black 4428-L Du Pont, DIA-9317 Ditz, 400 RM and that would be 0% gloss (flat)


----------



## Curnane (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Bob I only wish I understood it ? lol


----------



## Curnane (Jul 9, 2018)

Okay Bob I think i have it . Just one question is the upper control panel the complete dash ?


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

The upper part of the dash above the pad would be flat and the lower half under the pad semi gloss.


----------

